# II $1.00 Getaways 2009 Promotion [merged]



## SueDonJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the magazine today and there's a message on the website.  Good luck!

*$1 GETAWAYS - FINDERS KEEPERS
Back by popular demand. From September 16 - 30, (online only), five Getaways vacations per day are priced at just $1 each!

Five lucky members a day can vacation for a steal …
Check back, and check often. It could be you!

If you find it, book it, and keep it.*


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been searching for the $1 getaways since yesterday; nothing.  Has anyone found one yet?  

Not sure I'd even reserve one, I just enjoy the hunt.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

dmbrand said:


> I have been searching for the $1 getaways since yesterday; nothing.  Has anyone found one yet?
> 
> Not sure I'd even reserve one, I just enjoy the hunt.



I checked yesterday and today, didn't see any getaways for $1. Several of the locations yesterday (Phuket, Spain & Newport Coast) were places I looked at yesterday morning. Either the $1 offers went quickly in the AM or they were added online at random times during the day.

I have plently of vacations planned for the next several months, but it's still fun to look!


----------



## Nanoose (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been looking . . . nothing so far

Joni


----------



## CARTER281 (Sep 18, 2009)

*$1 Getaways on II*

Anyone win one of these.  According to the Interval site
5 $1 Getaways will be available each day during the promo.
Whats the best way to search for one of these
here is the info from intervals website.  If you did win, where and what are dates?


$1 GETAWAYS - FINDERS KEEPERS
Back by popular demand. From September 16 - 30, (online only), five Getaway vacations per day are priced at just $1 each!

Five lucky members a day can vacation for a steal …
Check back, and check often. It could be you!

If you find it, book it, and keep it.

Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/17/09)

Michael & Peta from Great Britain are going to Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain for $1
David & Ann from Great Britain are going to the Red Sea, Egypt for $1
Linda from Central City, Iowa is going to Corfu, Greece for $1
Richard & Dana from Inverness, Florida are going to the Florida Keys for $1
Michael, Sharon & Mike from St. Louis Missouri are going to Venice, Italy for $1


----------



## Darlene (Sep 18, 2009)

I checked the Newport area yesterday, too.  There is not enough information to figure out what they are giving for a $1.  II is careful not to list the resort, unit size, the week, or any other details about the $1 resorts.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 18, 2009)

Ongoing thread on this in Exchange forum.


----------



## geneticblend (Sep 18, 2009)

I searched for about 45 minutes today and found nothing. 

Interval had this same contest last year, and I won a week in the Poconos. It was a one bedroom in Tree Tops in March, which turned out to be the worst timeshare experience I have ever had. The place was a dump. I wrote a review on TUG and on TripAdvisor if anyone wants to read about it.

It would be interesting to find out if anyone else here on TUG won any of the dollar getaway weeks, and what they were like. Were they nice places? Were they dumps? How many bedrooms did they have? 

Anyway, it seemed that last year, they did not put up all the $1.00 getaways at one time. They added them at different times of the day. You never knew when one would come up. 

Good Luck!


----------



## rsackett (Sep 18, 2009)

I won one in the fall of 2007.  It was a Marriott Grande Vista studio in January.
Ray


----------



## julienjay (Sep 18, 2009)

I just won one! Tahiti Village in Las Vegas, 1 BR, Dec 3-10. 

WOW - I am really excited! I know it is not the nicest place in Vegas but for $1 I will manage!

Won at 3:13 PM PST


----------



## Carol C (Sep 18, 2009)

julienjay said:


> I just won one! Tahiti Village in Las Vegas, 1 BR, Dec 3-10.
> 
> WOW - I am really excited! I know it is not the nicest place in Vegas but for $1 I will manage!
> 
> Won at 3:13 PM PST



Well that answers my question. I thought one had to travel by end of Sept, but it looks like you have to book by end of Sept.   Anyway, congrats to you... now go have yourself a great time in Vegas!


----------



## Darlene (Sep 19, 2009)

I searched all of Las Vegas this morning through December 18th, and that was definitely not there them. That does answers a few questions.  It seems they do post them at different times during the day, and it is for travel at least into December.
Thanks


----------



## Zib (Sep 19, 2009)

julienjay,  We stayed at Tahiti Village 2 years ago and we thought it was a beautiful resort!  Are you a rodeo fan?  The PRCA Rodeo Finals are the week you are going to be there.  Tickets are very hard to get but you can usually find people around Las Vegas who have extras if you are interested.  I think they have a special window out at Thomas & Mac Arena where people can turn in their extra tickets and see if anyone wants to buy them.  They are usually snapped up. In fact we will be there that same week.  We're hoping to find some extras.  We know some of the contestants so can sometimes get some that way.  Or else we just watch it on the TV in a casino.  We're staying at a sister resort, Club de Soleil, a little ways from you, but I think they have a shuttle back and forth to the resorts.  Maybe we can meet up somewhere? I actually just read that the owners of the resorts we're staying in have filed for brankruptsy but it said the resorts would stay open.  I'm going to call Interval just in case but I'm sure they'd put us somewhere else if worse came to worse.


----------



## mpizza (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations!  I was also looking at Las Vegas for a possible win.

I hope lots of us TUGGERS win!

Maria


----------



## Darlene (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been looking in areas with the most surplus inventory, twice today  I really want one! 
Darlene


----------



## Carol C (Sep 19, 2009)

Darlene said:


> I have been looking in areas with the most surplus inventory, twice today
> Darlene



What are those areas? Maybe we TUGgers should take shifts looking! :whoopie:


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Carol C said:


> What are those areas? Maybe we TUGgers should take shifts looking! :whoopie:




  Carol,I like your thinking!:hysterical: 

  Can someone explain how this works as last year when they did this I looked at the getaway listings and never found one but to be truthfull I might have missed it only because I have no idea what I looking for except something stating this is the Dollar getaway. If found then what? 

 SOFTBALLDAD3


----------



## KimberlyAnn (Sep 19, 2009)

Just found one in costa rica for October 24-31 if someone wants it!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 19, 2009)

Carol C said:


> What are those areas? Maybe we TUGgers should take shifts looking! :whoopie:



Vegas, Williamsburg, Myrtle Beach, Orlando

Mexico, Carribbean short term(still 'Cane season).


----------



## smcintos (Sep 19, 2009)

I had that Costa Rica , while booking it I lost my internet connection and Interval logged me off and I lost it. Congrats to you. It is short notice for that trip. I won last year and went  had a 2 bed in Minnesota it was nice.

Steve


----------



## KimberlyAnn (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh that is too bad! I didn't book it, I was saying it was available for someone else to get it. I hope you find something else!


----------



## Carol C (Sep 19, 2009)

KimberlyAnn said:


> Oh that is too bad! I didn't book it, I was saying it was available for someone else to get it. I hope you find something else!



So, how did you find the Costa Rica unit? What time approx did you spot it, how long had you been looking, and how were you searching? Costa Rica isn't exactly one of those overbuilt areas, so I'm surprised something was hidden in there. Oh, did you have to click on a link saying "display more units" or was it obvious to the eye, right there on the first page of Costa Rica units that you pulled up?

I'm looking for something in Mazatlan or PV in Mexico...or New Orleans. So I'll be online fishing around for that needle in the haystack. If I see anything else but not what I want, I'll go right to TUG to post it. 

Hope a TUGger got Costa Rica!


----------



## Darlene (Sep 19, 2009)

Great questions Carol.  I looked quite a bit today, and I checked Mazatlan and PV, and saw nothing.  
I am also curious if this is II's "cash for clunkers" program?  Would you actually stay in one of these units? 
I am looking for something in the West - Park City/Snowbird, Palm Springs, California, Scottsdale, Vegas (thought I doubt there will be another unit there.)  Those are the places out here that typically have surplus inventory.
Darlene


----------



## KimberlyAnn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Carol! I didn't even know about the promotion and saw this thread so I went to II to check it out. I wasn't even searching 10 mins when I found the costa rica special. I posted here right when I saw it. I searched in the list that II puts after you do a search and then it has a drop down menu for search getaway specials.

I was just excited that I found something and hope a Tugger got it too! Now here is hoping we find something we can use.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 20, 2009)

KimberlyAnn said:


> Hi Carol! I didn't even know about the promotion and saw this thread so I went to II to check it out. I wasn't even searching 10 mins when I found the costa rica special. I posted here right when I saw it. I searched in the list that II puts after you do a search and then it has a drop down menu for search getaway specials.
> 
> I was just excited that I found something and hope a Tugger got it too! Now here is hoping we find something we can use.



Kimberly...Since you were so kind to look for the needle in the haystack and give a hot tip to TUGgers, it would be cool to help you out too. If you'd rather not post publicly, then PM me with locations you're looking for. I'll be searching online alot 'cause I'm looking for something to piggyback with a San Fran week end of Oct. Have fun!


----------



## brianfox (Sep 20, 2009)

Couple of questions about a Getaway:

1) Is late check-in or early check-out allowed?  That is, can I arrive at the resort a couple of days into the week or leave a few days early?  I'm sure you still pay for the week's stay, but I'm wondering if there is a restriction.

2) Does anyone know if there are fees on top of the price quoted on II?  
Room Tax?
Parking fees?
Resort Fees?
Is the getaway resident treated as a renter?
Specifically, I was wondering about Marriott Grande Vista


----------



## hjtug (Sep 21, 2009)

brianfox said:


> Couple of questions about a Getaway:
> 
> 1) Is late check-in or early check-out allowed?  That is, can I arrive at the resort a couple of days into the week or leave a few days early?  I'm sure you still pay for the week's stay, but I'm wondering if there is a restriction.



We have done an early departure from a getaway and there was no problem.  We let them know we were leaving early.  We have never arrived late for a getaway or exchange but previous discussion of the topic indicates it is not a problem as long as you let them know you will be arriving late so they don't conclude you are a no-show. 



brianfox said:


> 2) Does anyone know if there are fees on top of the price quoted on II?
> Room Tax?
> Parking fees?
> Resort Fees?
> ...



Our experiences indicate: There is no tax on getaways.  Parking and other fees will be the same as for exchanges.  We have always been treated the same as if the getaway were an exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2009)

hjtug said:


> Our experiences indicate: There is no tax on getaways.  Parking and other fees will be the same as for exchanges.  We have always been treated the same as if the getaway were an exchange.



There is indeed a tax on getaways, at least in Florida. The tax will be charged at the time you book the getaway, not at the time of the stay.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Vegas, Williamsburg, Myrtle Beach, Orlando
> 
> Mexico, Carribbean short term(still 'Cane season).



It would be nice if there was some clue as to the resorts.  Othwise I guess we have to continuously plug in various dates and locations.  If any TUGGERs find one, they should take it and at least put it on the Bargain deals site.  Anyone that wants it can have it for the price of the guest certificate (unless guest certificates are prohibited by II for this promo).

Upon further review (crap...too much NFL ).  THis probably wouldn't work since I think an II Member is only allowed to get one $1.00 getaway.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 22, 2009)

While I haven't found any $1.00 deals, I have come across some deals that were between $200 and $400 per week.  Still not bad considering some of the locations (i.e. Aruba)


----------



## barza11 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Finders Keepers*

Here are yesterday’s winner that I got from Interval’s website.  Good locations!  Wish I had found the Aruba one as my wife and I have been talking about going there.  I’m definitely enjoying the hunt – maybe I’ll get lucky one of these days!  



Yesterday's Lucky Members

Monday, 9/21/09
• Jessica & Israel from Oklahoma are going to Shanghai Province, China for $1
• Deborah from Texas is going to Hilton Head, South Carolina for $1
• Michael from Maryland is going to Miami, Florida for $1
• Marcel from Venezuela is going to Aruba for $1
• Eileen & Francis from Massachusetts are going to San Carlos Bay, Mexico for $1


----------



## tashamen (Sep 23, 2009)

These seem to have disappeared!  At least I don't see the $1 offer anymore on II.  I thought they were supposed to be through September 30th?  Oh well, it just means I'll spend less time trying to find one of these.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm, I still see the $1 thing on the first page and in the "My Messages" section of II.  It says the promotion will run through 9/30.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 23, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmm, I still see the $1 thing on the first page and in the "My Messages" section of II.  It says the promotion will run through 9/30.



Yes, I see that now too, but it definitely wasn't there this morning!


----------



## njdoofus (Sep 23, 2009)

*Trolling on and off today - no luck*

Does anyone know if the $1 deals are right at the top of search results?


----------



## Kola (Sep 23, 2009)

njdoofus said:


> Does anyone know if the $1 deals are right at the top of search results?



No, that would be too easy. You have to keep searching each and every location.


----------



## Kola (Sep 23, 2009)

Winners Tuesday, 9/22/09
• Paul from Australia is going to Western Australia, Australia for $1
• Amy & Luke from Massachusetts are going to Orlando, Florida for $1
• Nora & Lloyd from Florida are going to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico for $1
• Allan from Ohio is going to New South Wales, Australia for $1
• Catherine & Adrian from Great Britain are going to Algarve, Portugal for $1


----------



## julienjay (Sep 23, 2009)

Where do they list the winners?


----------



## allbeall1 (Sep 24, 2009)

i'm checking interval randomly in hopes of running across a $1 deal. this caught my eye...
perennial vacation fun at fun tropicale
oct 31-7
nov 7-14
there's a 1br for 576 for the week but there's a 2br for 77
i'm not sure how that worked out or if it's a typo. i'm not looking to visit the dominican republic but if anyone else is check out that getaway.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 24, 2009)

allbeall1 said:


> i'm checking interval randomly in hopes of running across a $1 deal. this caught my eye...
> perennial vacation fun at fun tropicale
> oct 31-7
> nov 7-14
> ...



Maybe that is II's intent.  Get people searching the Getaways and maybe they'll find a deal that's too their liking even if it is more than $1.00.  I found several weeks in Aruba for around $200/wk.  If I was planning a trip, I might've taken it, but high airfare to Aruba took the air out of my balloon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2009)

julienjay said:


> Where do they list the winners?



Look under My Messages


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 24, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Maybe that is II's intent. Get people searching the Getaways and maybe they'll find a deal that's too their liking even if it is more than $1.00.


 

doh


----------



## Kola (Sep 24, 2009)

*Winners*

Winners - Wednesday, 9/23/09
• Meredith from California found a Getaway to Singapore for $1
• Juan from Venezuela found a Getaway to The Gambia for $1
• Patrice & David from Colorado found a Getaway to San Diego Area, California for $1
• Dana & Danford from Virginia found a Getaway to Williamsburg, Virginia for $1
• Virginia & Leonard from North Carolina found a Getaway to New Hampshire for $1


PS: just wonder how could I get II to pay my airfare to Singapore ? 
 Any ideas ?  ))))


----------



## Need2Getaway (Sep 25, 2009)

some of these locations are so random.. lol - The Gambia?


----------



## allbeall1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kola said:


> Winners - Wednesday, 9/23/09
> • Meredith from California found a Getaway to Singapore for $1
> • Juan from Venezuela found a Getaway to The Gambia for $1
> • Patrice & David from Colorado found a Getaway to San Diego Area, California for $1
> ...



i love that the people from virginia won a trip to virginia. at least they don't have to worry about airfare.


----------



## Kola (Sep 26, 2009)

Thursday, 9/24/09
• Patricia & Guy from Florida found a Getaway to Pattaya, Thailand for $1
• Thomas from New York found a Getaway to Cancún, Mexico for $1
• Mattie from California found a Getaway to Palm Desert, California for $1
• Mary & Norman from Iowa found a Getaway to Las Vegas, Nevada for $1
• Ann from Australia found a Getaway to San Martín de los Andes, Argentina for $1


PS: I need help !  how can I get to Pattaya, Thailand for $1  ? :ignore:


----------



## Carol C (Sep 26, 2009)

barza11 said:


> Here are yesterday’s winner that I got from Interval’s website.  Good locations!  Wish I had found the Aruba one as my wife and I have been talking about going there.  I’m definitely enjoying the hunt – maybe I’ll get lucky one of these days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilton Head for a buck! Now I'm jealous!


----------

